# help me please



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

My snake had a mouse it was alive and then a week later after he ate he hasent come out of his home he just lies there if i pick him up he will move around but for some reason he wont move after


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

need more information.. What kind of snake? What temp/humidity is tank set at?


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> need more information.. What kind of snake? What temp/humidity is tank set at?
> [snapback]1032560[/snapback]​


calufornah king snake cant spell the first part calufornah but you get the drift temp is 75-80 and he was very atvive before his feeding now hes not


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

was it really active before that? cuz snakes don't really do a whole lot. and most of the time its at night when they go exploring. and how can you not spell california. are you 8?


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

C.D. said:


> was it really active before that? cuz snakes don't really do a whole lot. and most of the time its at night when they go exploring. and how can you not spell california. are you 8?
> [snapback]1032645[/snapback]​


haha im 16 ass








and i always been a bad speller but if the mouse bit my snake would he slowy die? and he was active in day when i first got him and in the pet store he was moving around but now he justs curls up under his pot and sleeps all day and what time do they come out at ??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

How big was the mouse?

I expect the snake is just digesting it


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

Burf said:


> How big was the mouse?
> 
> I expect the snake is just digesting it
> [snapback]1033625[/snapback]​


yea he was cause he was sheddinghisskin


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

post whore said:


> Burf said:
> 
> 
> > How big was the mouse?
> ...


what? kid... no no no. i think u really need to be doin your research before buyin animals. like burf said he is just digestin the mouse, that has nothin to do with shedding. when ever a snake gets done eating a big meal it is goinot be sluggish and not wanting to be bothered.

J-Rod


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

why do you think im on this site ? and i neverr bought the snake my mom did smokin bubbles :rasp:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Unless it was a huge meal it should be finished digesting after a week. Im guessing the snake is going into a shed. Does the skin look dry? Do the eyes look milky? If it is going into a shed you should not handle it until the snake sheds.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

The snake was shedding, snakes go through a lot of stress when shedding
and hide a lot during this period of time. If he says it was shedding, I'd buy that.
It fits typical behavior.

For future reference do not handle a shedding snake this is not good for the animal. Dulling of color, bluing of the eyes and a general lack of activity and restlessness are all key signs a snake is about to shed.

Snakes will feed before shedding, This is not uncommon at all.



> what? kid... no no no. i think u really need to be doin your research before buyin animals. like burf said he is just digestin the mouse, that has nothin to do with shedding. when ever a snake gets done eating a big meal it is goinot be sluggish and not wanting to be bothered.


I highly suggest you learn something about Snake husbandry and behavior before posting, as your not making a point here your making yourself sound stupid.
Also get the facts before being an ass, all actual causes for this where never spelled out. Key aspects of husbandry were never given, in particular setup and humidity.
You can not diagnose an issue on nothing to work off of. You saying it has nothing to do with shedding is a line of crap that shows your inexperience more than the person who came here just asking a simple question.

The only thing that was spelled out happened to be the individual that owns the snake saying it shed. This was the cause for the decrease in activity. Anyone that owns a snake or works with them knows this or learns it quickly. you really need


> to be doin your research


before speaking.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> The snake was shedding, snakes go through a lot of stress when shedding
> and hide a lot during this period of time. If he says it was shedding, I'd buy that.
> It fits typical behavior.
> 
> ...


god don't u just love this







. wow ok emmmmm. fist off do u know who this kid is? i can let u see a pm by him if u want. all what this kid does is spam this site. im not gointo show no respect for him. eveyone was talkin about the snake eating, when snakes eat a big meal they are slugish, yessssss? everyone was goin with him eating, not shedding. then out of now where he brings up shedding. so tell me how you can makes anyhting out of that. i will admit i don't know as much about snakes as i do lizards becasue i have not kept many snakes thorugh my 16 years experience. i have helped many animals, including a iguana that i got from someone that didn't know one thing about it and had a extremly bad case of calcium defiency (sp) and broght that iguana back from near death and gave that iguana about 8 more happy years of living. also was givena sick egyptian uromastyx that was near death and is still alive and about 11 or 12. so yeah when you are goin to bitch about showin no kid respect i suggest you read everyhting he has spammed on this site before u stick up for em. i will send you a little pm he sent me. he has been banned off this site so many times and spams the hell out of it. oh yeah and if u are goint o take this all in offense casue it seems like thats what u are most likely gointo do im not.

J-Rod


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This little icon after a post is a good way for those not reading every single ignorace someone has written---->









It is good to use this when one of these exists to avoid misunderstanding and 
and to point out who the troll really is.

On the point of snakes being sluggish after a meal:
Actually a king should not become any less active at the temps
described in the post.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I highly suggest you learn something about Snake husbandry and behavior before posting, as your not making a point here your making yourself sound stupid.
> [snapback]1035650[/snapback]​












Totally agree.

Also on the note of snakes... A lot of 'young people' buy snakes thinking they're going to be this really cool animal and all that that will be cruising around their enclosure all day and that they'll be able to show off to their friends. But do a little research and you'll find out a snake will either burrow a lot of spend a great deal of time in its hide. Especially if you're using an under-tank-heater. No need to come out to bask. The only snakes that are really good display snakes in my opinion are some of the arboreal ones like ATBs and GTPs. But thank god they have a bit higher price tag on them as they require more specific care than your average king or corn.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> This little icon after a post is a good way for those not reading every single ignorace someone has written---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












J-Rod


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> The snake was shedding, snakes go through a lot of stress when shedding
> and hide a lot during this period of time. If he says it was shedding, I'd buy that.
> It fits typical behavior.
> 
> ...












*B-rad*


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > The snake was shedding, snakes go through a lot of stress when shedding
> ...


lol thx i wont touch him when he is looking like hes about to shed and i dont spam LOOK HOW MANY POST I GOT SMOKIN BUBBLES U LOSER







and i just thought he was gonna die cause he got bitten or scratched and i did not know what to do


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

post whore said:


> PunkRockSkater39 said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


and yes i did spam and got banned but im not gonna spam anymore no point cause i got **** like smokinbubbles getting on my case and i only talk on this site if i really need to know about snakes or piranhas







i'll post some pictures of my snake this weeked he is very nice and long


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

post whore said:


> post whore said:
> 
> 
> > PunkRockSkater39 said:
> ...


emmmmm, you know pretty much everyone on this site knows who you are and your other sn and hates you. now if you do what you said and quit spamin and actually ask questions then everyhting might change.

J-Rod


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> i'll post some pictures of my snake this weeked he is very nice and long


Sorry, but my dirty little mind makes that a very, very funny quote!!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Burf said:


> > i'll post some pictures of my snake this weeked he is very nice and long
> 
> 
> Sorry, but my dirty little mind makes that a very, very funny quote!!!!
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! thats funny as hell burf, i didn't even notice that. should've putted a







after the long.

and yes i think this post has gotten little off track









J-Rod


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Burf said:
> 
> 
> > > i'll post some pictures of my snake this weeked he is very nice and long
> ...


lol i did ask question you dont got to be a lil sh*t smokin bubbles and whine that i spam or ask dumb questions if you dont like it then f*ck off and not my fault no one on this site likes me i said i was sorry for spamming and i wont do it again


----------



## Mr. T (May 26, 2005)

lol i did ask question you dont got to be a lil sh*t smokin bubbles and whine that i spam or ask dumb questions if you dont like it then f*ck off and not my fault no one on this site likes me i said i was sorry for spamming and i wont do it again
[snapback]1042248[/snapback]​[/quote]

You are suck a dumbass!!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

"You are suck a dumbass!! "-MrT















wow u just made urself look like "suck a dumbass" lol


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> lol i did ask question you dont got to be a lil sh*t smokin bubbles and whine that i spam or ask dumb questions if you dont like it then f*ck off and not my fault no one on this site likes me i said i was sorry for spamming and i wont do it again
> [snapback]1042248[/snapback]​


You are suck a dumbass!!








[snapback]1042330[/snapback]​[/quote]

you just really don't get it do you? i copuld really careless if a little kid comes on here and asks stupid questions that are obvious as hell, we all use ot be like that at one time. im not gointo make fun of them or anything. i will simply answer there questions. the only reason i show you no respect is casue of all that damn spammin you did on this site. i would of never had a problem with the questions you asked if you didn't act like sucha little bitch on this site, so grow the hell up and quit cryin casue im "mean" to you. you said your sorry now just ask question and and don't spam this site like you said you won't and everything will be fine and dandy.









J-Rod


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if there is still a snake problem please start a new thread, I'm closing this one because its no longer a "quality topic"

may I ask for all the members who posted insults and rubbish to please grow up or go elsewere, this is not what PFury is all about.


----------

